# Difference of Work Experience & Specific Work Experience



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

What should i upload in "Work Experience" and "Specific Work Experience",
i have been working in same field for last 4.5 years and that directly reflects my ASCO code.


----------



## Ozaspirant (Jun 27, 2009)

shafaqat309 said:


> What should i upload in "Work Experience" and "Specific Work Experience",
> i have been working in same field for last 4.5 years and that directly reflects my ASCO code.


If ACS is assessed with the code that is specific to the work that you have been doing so far then it is understood that you are covered in that ASCO code ...If possible try to get a reference from one or two of your employers saying that you have worked for them in mentioned skill..I think that is enough and please watch what others say for this


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

I have reference letters from both companies with same ".net specialist".


----------



## Ozaspirant (Jun 27, 2009)

shafaqat309 said:


> I have reference letters from both companies with same ".net specialist".


Then you should be fine.......no need to worry you have what you wanted


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

Ozaspirant said:


> Then you should be fine.......no need to worry you have what you wanted


It means i will upload my reference letters by selecting "Specific work Experience", right?


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

Ozaspirant said:


> Then you should be fine.......no need to worry you have what you wanted


In document check list, they need Specific work experience documents, should i upload my reference letters which i sent to ACS, signed by my manager? Or experience letter from HR without duties, roles and responsibilities will work?


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

I think u can upload salaryslips/IT statements/Appointment letters/appraisal letters/ID card (all those docs which shows ur employment) under WORK EXPERIENCE 
and
Reference Letters/CV (all docs which shows u as .NET professional) under SPECIFIC WORK EXPERIENCE.

Any suggestions??????? (I may b wrong)


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

Gaurav said:


> I think u can upload salaryslips/IT statements/Appointment letters/appraisal letters/ID card (all those docs which shows ur employment) under WORK EXPERIENCE
> and
> Reference Letters/CV (all docs which shows u as .NET professional) under SPECIFIC WORK EXPERIENCE.
> 
> Any suggestions??????? (I may b wrong)


Sounds logical, let's see some other responses. reputation also added


----------



## paxlk (Jan 6, 2010)

In my case I had experiance in one place and uploaded all my docs to Work Experience & Specific Work Experience.


----------



## Florentyna (Jun 18, 2011)

Hi mates.
I have a short question. Starting with 1st July 2011, IMMI require at least 3 years of working experience if you need some points to earn.
My question is about internship during my nursing school of three years. It can be stitched to the working experience period ? I red somewhere in the past that it could be possible, but I'm not quite sure nowadays.
Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2011)

Florentyna said:


> Hi mates.
> I have a short question. Starting with 1st July 2011, IMMI require at least 3 years of working experience if you need some points to earn.
> My question is about internship during my nursing school of three years. It can be stitched to the working experience period ? I red somewhere in the past that it could be possible, but I'm not quite sure nowadays.
> Thanks.


These are the current requirements for the kind of job that will earn you points:

You must have been employed:
•for at least 20 hours a week
•in a paid position
•at a skilled level in your nominated occupation or in a closely related occupation on the SOL.

The information can be found here: Skilled – Independent (Migrant) Visa (Subclass 175)

You can expect this requirement to remain the same in the future. You can use this to gauge whether your internship will earn you points or not.


----------

